
Ask HN: Recommend book on reverse engineering / static analysis - non-entity
It&#x27;s something I&#x27;m planning to do soon, and I&#x27;m curious if anyone knew any recommended reading material. I&#x27;ve seen a lot of books on Amazon, but many are specifically in the context of analyzing malware whereas I&#x27;m more interested in analyzing general binary code (my first project will be attempting to analyze an old dos driver)
======
alltakendamned
Practical reverse engineering by Bruce Dang

------
a_lifters_life
good luck on your journey im beginning this soon too.

